# Blasting Sand vs Eco-Complete



## keebler (Feb 17, 2015)

First, some background info. I am just starting a 75gal (21X48X18) tank. It came with a MarineLand LED light, so would rather not buy a new light. I just ordered a Fluval FX6 canister filter. Other than that, I am totally flexible in what I purchase. My thoughts for the tank, I would like to do a planted tank, fairly open to plant suggestions, with the note that I prefer rooted plants (so, I will also be getting root tabs). For fish, I am thinking Angels, Cardinals, and Corys.

My question is regarding substrate. I want black (or at least dark brown). From what I have read here, I am trying to decide between Eco-Complete and Black Diamond Blasting Sand. Aside from the price difference, can anyone speak to the pros and cons of either? Are there better alternatives?


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I personally really like the Caribsea products. I've used Eco Complete in 4 tanks and have really liked it. Easy to plant in and plants do great. I've used Caribsea Supernaturals (Tahitian Moon) in a couple of Spec V's. Beautiful sand, a little more difficult to plant in because it's so fine, but I have some crypts that have grown unbelievably well.

I'm now trying Caribsea Instant Aquarium (also Tahitian Moon) in my next tank (20L). Similar to Supernaturals in that it is a fine sand but it seems to be a little bit heavier. I haven't bought plants yet, so I'll know better then.

The beauty with Eco Complete or Instant Aquarium is that there is no rinsing needed and I like things easy. I've read that black diamond blasting sand takes a ton of rinsing and that it may have rather sharp pieces. I've never used it so can't really say from experience.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say it depends more on what you want to plant. For mostly stems, the blasting sand would work just fine as they get the nutrients fro the water as opposed to root feeders. Some of the not so heavy root feeders also do fine in it. If you plan for a sword here and there the root tabs work fine. Mostly for preference sake really. I use the blasting sand in all my tanks save the 15 column which has the Fluval planted substrate. It does decent but in truth I get about the same result. In the past I did use the eco complete but changed it up due to how many tanks I run and cost.


----------

